# Woodcock



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody Been Putting Up Any Woodcock?? It's About That Time............usually I Would Have Seen Some By Now, But Not Yet This Year.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Been very dry down here in sw ohio. The last time it was this dry my favorite honey thickets didn't produce at all. I don't think I am going to actively pursue
the timber doodle this year, probably just wait till upland season and see what happens.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

We had one fly through the lights at our trap club about a week ago. Silly bird !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

We moved birds today, but only about 1/2 of last year's first time out in the same area. The birds were skittish & it was dry, too dry. No puddles, or water anywhere. A ditch that I would wade thru to get into the area was dry. I was in NW Ohio. Hopefully the rain that's coming will be a big one. I'm planning on going NE Ohio later in the week. They got alot of rain this summer when we didn't get a drop.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

As stated, waited to opening weekend of upland. Flushed and bagged 1 bird,
the only one I saw. Really dry, worked an area of cat tails that the ground was cracked and hard as a rock, stream beds dry too. Anyway, good to hear the tail tell whistle as the woodcock rocketed through the sycamore thickets.

Oh..didn't make it out friday, but hunted Sat and Sunday on public ground
(after hitting my woodcock holes). Didn't see a pheasant flushed at all, and
only heard the familiar pop..pop...pop off in the distance once. Guess the opening day crowd must of bagged all the released birds!! Either that or the ODNR is running low on birds and didn't release as many as stated on their web site. Wonder if the dry conditions played any effect on the number of birds they were able to raise in the pens? How did every one else do?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

LOTS of woodcock around deer creek this weekend. i know of a team that bagged six in a few minutes


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

There was a lot jumped up at Indian creek. I have seen then locally in Anderson and Milford


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

seen quite a few out bowhunting on my property


----------

